# Subs Needed in Northern VA.



## Snowmover33 (Nov 22, 2008)

We are looking to sub out a few commercial jobs (fuel stations) around the D.C. area. Must have sander. Contract is for the remainder of the season, paid on a Per Storm basis. Areas include Sterling/Reston/Dulles.
If interested please reply to [email protected].
Thank you!


----------

